# Changes in OCD after DP



## paradiso2340 (Apr 5, 2013)

Hi All, for those of you who suffer from OCD, in particularly Pure-O along side the DP, I was wondering if you have noticed any changes in the way your Pure-O manifests itself. I noticed that I use to do all sorts of mental rituals/counting/checking in a lot of my daily routines. In fact, going through the DP has made me even more aware of just how much I actually did these compulsions related to my Pure-O. After what I think to be DP had settled in, I feel like these compulsions have waned considerably and that it has become noticeable that I don't do a lot of them anymore. I just don't engage in any of those mental ruminations and rituals I did on a daily basis to make sure things "felt right." It's almost as if my mind has "given up" on the Pure-O OCD and this feeling of something being wrong with me has taken its place.

When I look back at my previous "spikes" in my OCD, I noticed a similar pattern in which when things felt "out of control" in my mind I would naturally stop doing my compulsions and mental rituals as it was almost as if my mind said it's pointless to do them when you already put yourself into "loss of control mode" the compulsions can't save you anymore. Eventually things in my mind would align themselves again and things "felt right" and I would go right back into doing all my mental compulsions again. I wonder if those were all just mini DP episodes as what I am going through now is a similar feeling, it's just been going on for a lot longer. Does anyone else experience their Pure-O in this way? Have you noticed that a lot of your mental checking/compulsions,etc have gone away and that your mind has "given up" on them since DP, almost as if that has taken center stage now? Thanks for your insights


----------



## paradiso2340 (Apr 5, 2013)

Not one view? I posted this in this forum because I thought it was more appropriate here....


----------



## flipwilson (Aug 19, 2006)

I had OCD really bad from the time I was 19 to 25. The pure O was never ending with homophobia ocd and constant 'praying' in my head. If I felt uncomfortable in a situation I would just constantly chant in my head 'Jesus' like a zillion times in a row until I felt comfortable again. All my Pure O vanished the minute I was depersonalized save for the few moments I monitored my behavior or emotions. But then during my 2 years of remission I started having pure O moments again, though not nearly as frequent or disturbing.


----------



## ike89 (Jun 21, 2013)

Yes i know exactly what you mean, i was trying to desribe this to my psych doc and they were confused that my checking and compulsions just came to a sudden halt when this severe derealization kicked in. I dont seem to care at all about my germ obcession or my lock checking.


----------

